# Toronto Meeting (for Jeff)



## Guest (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi Jeff,I was wondering if things are on schedule for the toronto meeting on the 29th?ThanksStacey


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Yes, there will be a meeting on November 29 at Mount Sinai Hospital as usual.This will be the last meeting for this year.Information about the address and time are here.Jeff


----------

